# Rumble Wepnz



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Ordered another suppressor today and used Howard Mahute at Rumble Wepnz out of Milton as the FFL. Super nice guy and fair prices. He is an outstanding gunsmith as well. 
Check out his website
Rumble Wepnz.com

Rumblewepnz.com
http://rumblewepnz.com/


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

He threaded my Tikka and timed the brake for my silencerco suppressor. Very nice guy, fast turn around and quality work. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

He is threading a barrel for me right now.


----------

